# Berry Servers - Affordable VPS Servers from $6/Year - Additional IP 50c ea - Free IPv6 - (PHX, AZ)



## Epidrive (Oct 26, 2014)

Website: https://www.berry.pw

Berry Servers is owned and run by Epidrive Webhosting Solutions. Berry Servers' goal is to provide reliable and affordable VPS servers. Please take a look at our offers below, all our plans include best effort support and 99% uptime guarantee. Stocks will be limited so get yours while you still can.


--

*BLUEBERRY* - $6/Year


64MB RAM
2GB RAID Disk
100GB Bandwidth (1Gbps Speed)
1 CPU Core (3.4GHz)
1x IPv4 / 2x IPv6
OVZ / SolusVM
ORDER HERE - MORE INFO
--
*STRAWBERRY* - $8/Year


96MB RAM
5GB RAID Disk
200GB Bandwidth (1Gbps Speed)
1 CPU Core (3.4GHz)
1x IPv4 / 5x IPv6
OVZ / SolusVM
*ORDER HERE* - MORE INFO
--
*DEWBERRY* - $10/Year


128MB RAM
10GB RAID Disk
300GB Bandwidth (1Gbps Speed)
2 CPU Cores (3.4GHz)
1x IPv4 / 5x IPv6
OVZ / SolusVM
*ORDER HERE* - MORE INFO
--

Datacenter: Phoenix, AZ (PhoenixNAP)


Test IP: 107.158.239.251


Test File: 107.158.239.251/testfile


--


TUN/TAP, PPP Enabled. Additional IPs 50c ea. Spam/Mass Mailing, Warez, CPU intensive scripts, CPorn, DDoS and other blackhat acitivites are not allowed. View our terms here, and our privacy policy here. For more informations, head on over to our website https://www.berry.pw. Thank you!


----------



## wlanboy (Oct 27, 2014)

I first thought that this would be a IPv6 only offer (currently searching them for reviews) - is PhoenixNAP throwing away IP?


----------



## Geek (Oct 27, 2014)

Just picked up a Dewberry for the hell of it.  I'm sure I'll be QAing again soon.


----------



## Geek (Oct 27, 2014)

I had enough time to get a ticket in before my conference call, so I'm redacting my service questions as I don't roll that way in public w/ other providers... maybe someone can pull this response..?


----------



## k0nsl (Oct 27, 2014)

I'm holding off my critique as well...alas, letting this provider have a chance to sort it all out..


----------



## Geek (Oct 27, 2014)

Yeh.  Who hasn't had a bump or two during a rollout...?  And, it's 10 bucks. 

If there is something going on there's bound to be some people here who would be willing to help if they're caught in something sticky.  Will have to watch it play out. I didn't mean for my post to come off as angry or dramatic, I was just rushed this morning.  :blush:


----------



## Epidrive (Oct 27, 2014)

Hello guys,

Thank you for your patience, your VPS were provisioned on our new server, and there has been a problem with the kernel / openvz paritioning of the node that needed a reinstall. We have already fixed the problem and your server has already been provisioned. Please check your inbox and find the latest VPS credentials sent to you guys. If you need any assistance please submit a ticket. We do apologize for the inconvenience caused.

Regards


----------



## k0nsl (Oct 30, 2014)

*Just want to update:*

Everything works perfectly for me now, no issues. I'm going to spend the next months evaluating my experience and come back with a report whenever I feel the _"evaluation period"_ is over.

Thanks @Epidrive !


----------

